# Will it fit: Fender Swapping



## 2thGuardian (Jun 24, 2015)

So I have the front end of a 67 gto and a shell/rear of a 66 gto..is it possible to use the 67 fenders for the front..any attachment issues?? Frame support issues?? I have read quite a bit and it doesn't seem that it should be a problem..? Advice..? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The main difference, besides emblem mtg holes, is at the front lwr edge below where the headlamp mtg panels bolt, very minute difference that can be swapped off rusty/ damaged '66 fenders. Am booked up & about to leave town, or could pull a nice '66 fender out at the warehouse and get you a pic of the way that small part of the fender curls in on the '66. With so many new '66 members on here of late, am betting someone should be able to post a pic.


----------

